# Winchester / NRA Marksmanship Qualification Program



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone interested in getting together to progress through the Winchester / NRA Marksmanship Qualification Program? If you've ever taken the NRA Basic Pistol course or the NC Concealed Carry course you have probably earned the "Basic Practical" rocker. The progression continues as: Pro-Marksman, Marksman, Marksman First Class, Sharpshooter, Expert, Distinguished Expert. You can read about the Course of Fire here: http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/marksmanship/Handgun.asp

I was thinking that perhaps we could arrange to begin this endeavor the 4th Saturday in January and meet at the Wake County Firearms Training facility each Saturday for 6 weeks to progress through the levels together. RSVP here by January 10th and I will order the appropriate Skill Rating Packs and award pins.

The cost that you would be responsible for would be your range time, ammo, D-1 targets (which we can get at the range) and the following:

Week 1: Pro-Marksman
$2.75 + shipping for the basic Handgun Qualification patch
$4.95 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Pro-Marksman rocker and Pro-Marksman medal.
$1.70 + shipping for the NRA Pro-Marksman award pin

Week 2: Marksman
$4.95 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Marksman rocker and Marksman medal.
$1.70 + shipping for the NRA Marksman award pin

Week 3: Marksman 1st Class
$4.95 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Marksman 1st Class rocker and Marksman 1st Class bar which attaches to the Marksman medal.
$1.70 + shipping for the NRA Marksman 1st Class award pin

Week 4: Sharpshooter
$4.95 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Sharpshooter rocker and Sharpshooter medal.
$1.70 + shipping for the NRA Sharpshooter award pin

Week 5: Expert 
$4.95 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Expert rocker and Expert medal.
$1.70 + shipping for the NRA Expert award pin

Week 6: Distinguished Expert 
$17.50 + shipping for the Skill Rating pack which includes certificates of accomplishment, Distinguished Expert rocker and Distinguished Expert medal in presentation box.
$3.00 + shipping for the NRA Expert award pin

Let me know if you are interested.

- Scott


----------

